# Now I know what's been attacking the pigeons here



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Gulls.

I was visiting the pigeons as usual and placed some seed out for them. A gull came over and realized that wasn't food for gulls. Instead it grabbed a pigeon with its beak but I managed to scare the gull enough so that the pigeon could escape and fly free. That's why I like to hang around when I feed the pigeons. You never know what could happen. When they finish eating, they usually fly up to roost.

Anyways, after that, I had a hard time getting that gull to stop trying to grab a pigeon. Then I remembered I also had some bread with me. I took the bread and threw it at the gull. He FINALLY left the pigeons alone and was busy eating that. From now on, I'm going to carry bread and place it in a place away from the pigeons so the gulls will eat the bread and leave the pigeons alone. I had no idea gulls ate pigeons but I do now. I guess the gull was so hungry that it finally grabbed a pigeon. Thank God I was able to scare it into releasing the pigeon so the pigeon wasn't hurt.

I hate gulls. But for the safety of the pigeons, I'm leaving bread for the gulls. That way they'll have their own food.

Thank God it wasn't Garye that was attacked. I would've picked up stones to throw at the gull if it had been. They're a pain.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

Growing up on the northshore of Massachusetts and then later moving to the cape, I was always very fond of the seagulls. Loved their sounds, watching them roost around the beach or in general just being part of the beach landscape. It wasn't until I got into pigeons that I realized another side to them as they do sometimes prey on pigeons. Just part of life, on the other side of our front door. 

fp


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What species of gulls are these? I have never known of a gull here in the UK attacking pigeons, except occasionally if a pigeon on the roof 'trespasses' too close to the gulls' nests in the breeding season. I know they will take baby pigeons, though mostly pigeons don't nest in very accessible locations for a large bird like a gull.

Maybe great black-backed gulls? They have certainly been known to kill all kinds of birds for no particular reason.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, gulls will also eat dry dog food pellets. I didn't know they would attack pigeons. What a bummer because I like gulls.

maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear your flock is getting picked on by gulls.

I have never seen any gulls attack pigeons, but have sure heard about it. I never considered them like hawks, to be predators, but I guess if hungry enough, or irritated, or threatened, they will try to get a pigeon.

They seem to be more like scavengers and pick up anything they can find on the beach, including half empty shells, french fries, and left over hamburgers.
They do seem to be meat eaters.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think they're called "laughing" seagulls because when they do speak, it sounds like they're laughing. Trust me, they will attack pigeons. This one did it right in front of me. I'm giving them bread to eat to keep them away from the pigeons. There's a lake nearby with fish. If they want meat, they can go there (which I've seen them do by-the-way). Let him get off his stick legs and flat feet and fly over there for a "hamburger" if he's in the mood for a "big mac".


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye said:


> There's a lake nearby with fish. If they want meat, they can go there (which I've seen them do by-the-way). Let him get off his stick legs and flat feet and fly over there for a "hamburger" if he's in the mood for a "big mac".


I agree with you, let them go somewhere else....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Garye,


The Gull may have been just grouchy and a little exhasperated and bullying a Pigeon just to take out his frustrations, rather than trying to catch it to somehow eat it.

Not to say this could not injure a Pigeon, Gulls do have strong Beaks of course!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, Garye, let him go fish for his own food!

Still, do like them, just not when they are attacking the pijies. A fellow I worked w/in the city told me he saw one attack a fully grown pij, kill it and eat it! He knows birds and used to raise fancy pigeons. Slice of life, what can I say?

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well it may be a slice of life but I'd still like to take that beaky buzzard and wring its neck. It gets fed plenty by the two little old ladies. I've seen them come by with bread later on in the day. As a matter of fact, I saw one lady come by with some bread just before I left. And beaky buzzard was over there gulping it up. Seems all of a sudden he went "nonmeat" once he saw the bread.

I still hate gulls. You may like them and I understand your opinions, but I don't like them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Well it may be a slice of life but I'd still like to take that beaky buzzard and wring its neck. It gets fed plenty by the two little old ladies. I've seen them come by with bread later on in the day. As a matter of fact, I saw one lady come by with some bread just before I left. And beaky buzzard was over there gulping it up. Seems all of a sudden he went "nonmeat" once he saw the bread.
> 
> I still hate gulls. You may like them and I understand your opinions, but I don't like them.


Sorry, can't help it, I inherited the admiration from my Grandfather. So glad I didn't get the bald gene .

OK, so they are beaky buzzards, opportunistic vegetarians, and mouthy morsel grabbing monsters, can't argue w/you....  

fp


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Garye,
> 
> Growing up on the northshore of Massachusetts and then later moving to the cape, I was always very fond of the seagulls. Loved their sounds, watching them roost around the beach or in general just being part of the beach landscape. It wasn't until I got into pigeons that I realized another side to them as they do sometimes prey on pigeons. Just part of life, on the other side of our front door.
> 
> fp




I live in Boston..
Gulls are bullies towards pigeons, and if Im feeding the pigeons, a gull wont think twice about knocking a pigeon down to get to the food....
I shoo away the gulls when im trying to feed pigeons....
I imagine pigeons must dislike, or fear the gulls.

I have observed gulls eating dead pigeons, and wouldnt be surprised if they eat thier eggs too...

TCS
Boston


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*A picture of a "beaky buzzard"*

Found a picture I had taken of one of those gulls that attack the flock where I live. I think they're called "laughing" seagulls because they sure do sound like they're laughing when they call to each other. I'm not fond of them after I saw what one did to a pigeon.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye,

Hmm...not sure what kind of gull that is because they all look very similar. In any case, that is a juvenile of sorts. It looks like the ring billed gulls we have here but I can't positively say for certain which species this one is.

I'm sorry you've witnessed the gulls hurting or attempting to hurt the pigeons, but please try to remember that they are only trying to survive themselves. Also remember that there are people that feel the exact same way about pigeons as you do about the gulls. Groups like ours are trying to change peoples' attitude about pigeons and you can be assured that there are groups devoted to gulls trying to do the same as well.

Each species has their own niche in this world and both gulls and pigeons are survivours in a very hostile and every changing world.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yep. I understand that but I still don't like them. But if it's any consolation to anyone here, they do get food from me. I try to feed them so they won't attack the pigeons.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, that's the reason I feed hawks. Hopefully, everything they eat that isn't another bird will, at least for that day, save a pigeon, dove, bluebird, etc.


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

SPeaking of gulls....they seem to be EVERYWHERE lately. I live in Wisconsin about 8 miles from a lake (not the Great LAkes --they are 100 miles away) and I have noticed a gull flying in my neighborhood lately. A few years back you'd hardly see them around the lakes let alone out in the country. They seem to be taking over--I don't like them much either unless they are near a large body of water. So far they haven't bothered my pigeons--but this is good info in case they decide to check out my yard someday.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Bartuska, 

Gulls are learning to adapt to living inland more and more. They are thriving because of fast food restaurants and garbage dumps. They are an adaptable species - very much like pigeons

It's hard for me to understand why some of you dislike gulls I know it's a pigeon forum but I guess I just figure a bird lover is a bird lover Pigeons and gulls are actually very similar to each other in a few ways. 1) They are very numerous & successful, 2) they eat a huge variety of food items that man provides, 3) they are both wonderful parents to their chicks, 4) their natural habitat was once ocean side where they would raise families in huge colonies.

I came across a gull in the late summer of this year, found him wandering around an Arby's parking lot with a broken wing. Took me a lot of running around to catch him but I did, took him home, gave him water, fed him then drove him to a wildlife centre the next day.

Unfortunately, it didn't have a happy ending. I forgot to update everyone in my other thread a couple of months ago, but the gull had to be euthanized. Apparently the wing bones had already started to solidify and heal incorrectly so he would never fly again. 

I like gulls myself, and I still sometimes go to the local mall in the mornings and feed them sardines....a more NATURAL diet, lol. I find gulls as beautiful as pigeons even though the gulls are naturally a more aggressive and forceful bird.

Just my thoughts,


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well Brad, I feel sorry for them too sometimes. I just don't like it when they attack my flock. I'm partial to Garye and her friends. And I try to feed gulls too. But just because someone likes a type of bird, doesn't mean they like ALL types of birds. Not especially when the bird they like is being attacked by other birds. I have a hard time with that.

I saw a gull today who had died in the parking lot and I felt sorry for it. My guess he was hit by a car. I guess I just don't like a gull's behavior instead of the bird itself. I was shocked when I saw that gull just reach into the crowd of pigeons and grab one with its beak. If I hadn't scared the gull enough, the pigeon would've died. Luck was with me that day. It managed to escape the gull with my help and flew away unhurt. BUT I ended up feeding that same gull what bread I had instead of throwing rocks at it.

Gulls are noisy. And when they make noise, people look. I'm trying not to draw too much attention to myself and I'm afraid the gulls are not helping me there.

But yeah, I do feel sorry for them too. I see them out there running around looking for food. I just wish they'd go to that lake where there's fish for them.


----------

